# Will there be a 2014 Lordstown tour?



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

We want this be an anual thing as long as the Cruze is being produced still and still at Lordstown.


Its to early to determine but the loved us so much this past time I'm pretty sure we will be welcomed back. Keep an eye out about the end of this year beggining of next year to be sure of the date. 

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

I didn't get my cruze till after the meet this year. I hope there is another next year. I have been saving my vacation so we could go see my family in Ohio and her family in Michigan. I'd also like to do the ford plant since we would be less than a half hour away from it. I've always been a ford fan(don't tell anybody) until I blew up 4 of them in the past 5 years. But I'd still like to learn and see everything for myself


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually just talked to Andrei about this yesterday. He hasn't started planning it yet but will around November or December, as he's watching the snow blow around outside and the baby is crying for a diaper change.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yesss count me in plus 1. I understand that nothing has been planned but I am not going to miss it again. Maybe erikbeggs will go again then I won't be the only buffalo person


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Count me in this time. I'm going no matter what.


----------



## Xstaytruex (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like something id be interested in!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm already trying to look into saving money up for this trip. Gotta think ahead to make sure I can go this time haha.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ill be there again.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There will be. It's just too soon to plan for it. There's really no point in even getting a feeler thread going. Last time, we had over 40 people with the waiting list for months on end. 26 people showed up. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There will be. It's just too soon to plan for it. There's really no point in even getting a feeler thread going. Last time, we had over 40 people with the waiting list for months on end. 26 people showed up.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah J...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Yeah J...


I'll be at this one!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Better be ots not that far from you lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There will be. It's just too soon to plan for it. There's really no point in even getting a feeler thread going. Last time, we had over 40 people with the waiting list for months on end. 26 people showed up.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Wasnt trying to make a feeler thread it was just a curiosity question thats all


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jvegas04 said:


> Wasnt trying to make a feeler thread it was just a curiosity question thats all


I know. I was just explaining why I haven't done anything with it yet.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I would've went last year but I can't get Fridays off lol..I'd love to go this year, it'd be fun to meet a lot of you guys on here.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> I would've went last year but I can't get Fridays off lol..I'd love to go this year, it'd be fun to meet a lot of you guys on here.


Ill kidnap you this time lol.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Ill kidnap you this time lol.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.



Haha yes I'll have you call my boss and report to him that I have gone missing for the weekend..lol


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

just got mine 3 weeks ago. I would LOVE to do this!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm already here, as long as I have a date I can schedule myself off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got an e-mail from Tom at Lordstown today. Looks like we'll start planning after the holidays. I'll have a thread up first week of January. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Got an e-mail from Tom at Lordstown today. Looks like we'll start planning after the holidays. I'll have a thread up first week of January.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Sweet !


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweetness

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

As some of you may remember I was there last year at Lordstown. I could not tour the plant due to an injury to my left leg which by the way I am still recovering from. I cannot keep pressure on it for more than 15 to 20 minutes before I'm in severe pain and have to sit down. Well it looks like this is going to be a permanent thing as I have a permanent damage. Anyway I really enjoyed going and meeting everyone and even though I did not get to tour the plant the trip was totally worth it from New York and I would totally do it again! So when the list comes out sign me up!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

**** yeah ! Count me in!! I'll only be able to go one day though if it's a Friday/Saturday thing. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

It was on a Friday this year I will make it another weekend trip like last year. I will be there for sure.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Last year I could not make it due to other obligations in April and May - I definitely want to go this year. Like NYCruze2012 I have issues too -


> I cannot keep pressure on it for more than 15 to 20 minutes before I'm in severe pain and have to sit down. Well it looks like this is going to be a permanent thing as I have a permanent damage.


 If I can't do the whole tour it looks like I will have some one to hang out with.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Count me in as well - job permitting. I plan on taking a slow drive from Denver.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I'd definetly be willing to go! Given enough time I'll take a week or 2 off. Should be a nice drive from up here in Canada. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Last year I could not make it due to other obligations in April and May - I definitely want to go this year. Like NYCruze2012 I have issues too - If I can't do the whole tour it looks like I will have some one to hang out with.


Believe me the company would be appreciated and very welcomed!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Believe me the company would be appreciated and very welcomed!
> 
> Sent from my last surviving brain cell


How are you driving a 6mt? You must not be in NYC, that place is horrible to drive and park. 50 cent for 10 minutes meter parking and the Verrazano–Narrows Bridge in rush hour is no joke.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I will definitely forego harpooning yon baskets of goodies for this, wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok so seeing last neet the group from Chicago and Michigan somehow found each other I wanna see if that can happen this up coming meet I know it's too early but I wanna get a convoy going lol.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I second this lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I drive threw Indiana. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

But you'd be driving through on Friday correct? If the days are going to be a Friday/Saturday thing again. I can only go on Saturday because of work. :/


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Remember it's still early even though it am planning on going once we get some info come January. I will be coming from buffalo if anyone in NY wants to start a convoy from there I am down


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> But you'd be driving through on Friday correct? If the days are going to be a Friday/Saturday thing again. I can only go on Saturday because of work. :/
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That sucks you might try and call off for that Friday because that's when the tour will more than likely be.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

This time I vote on getting a better hotel LMAO 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> This time I vote on getting a better hotel LMAO
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Well I only see $60 and above for a better hotel I don't mind spending a little extra


Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> That sucks you might try and call off for that Friday because that's when the tour will more than likely be.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.



Yeah, I was thinking that yesterday. Once I find out the dates the sooner the better because I'll have a higher chance of being able to get that day off lol.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah but like XR said prob won't hear/do anything until January 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Bump for info


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd like to get in on the trip this year if I can get away. Time will tell...


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Reading back I see no set date, but someone did mention January.

Whys it gotta be in the dead of winter? Whats wrong with waiting til it warms up a little and the roads are cleaner?

I'd be down for a Cruze Cruise and putting some faces to names.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

McNeo said:


> Whys it gotta be in the dead of winter?


Last year it was in the spring. I believe what was said is that the planning would resume after the holidays.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Last year it was in the spring. I believe what was said is that the planning would resume after the holidays.


OH.

Okay ignore me, for now.

But yeah I'm down. Coming from MPLS/STP Minnesota if anyone else is up this way or meet up along the way and whatnot.


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

I would be interested I am right on I94 .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I got the ball rolling on communication for this over the weekend. I'll post updates as I have them. Expect the meet to happen in May like last year. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Are we expecting it to be during the week? If so I may be out unfortunately. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei, at this time count me in.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Count me in + my wife.

She is ~50% convinced.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm down for this defiantly! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I Plan on attending. I do have a May 20th Graduation to attend but it is local. I have already informed my wife. She cannot attend as her school is still in session in May.


----------



## Dylan313 (Dec 27, 2013)

I would like to get in on this too. I have family about 10 minutes from Lordstown(actually have a family member who works at the plant). Perfect excuse to come up and see everyone.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Curious. Do we actually get to go in the plant at all?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

zeoalex said:


> Are we expecting it to be during the week? If so I may be out unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Is it even operational during the weekend? I will have to see if we can get a tour guide then if it is. Saturday wouldn't be a bad idea. 



obermd said:


> Andrei, at this time count me in.


Will do once I get the primary thread created.



iKermit said:


> Count me in + my wife.
> 
> She is ~50% convinced.


That makes you both 75% convinced!



McNeo said:


> Curious. Do we actually get to go in the plant at all?


Yes. Both plants. The sheet metal stamping and welding as well as the assembly plant. The only part we don't see is the paint booth. That's for contamination reasons. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Count me in! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is it even operational during the weekend? I will have to see if we can get a tour guide then if it is. Saturday wouldn't be a bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of me thinks they must be open. But I also think they must be closed. Unfortunately I've already alloted my vacation time for this year :/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

At this time you can count me in as well.... now that i am not in college i can take a 3 day break from work


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Count me in for 2 1/2,... The kid loves cars.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

You can count me in + my fiance she's 100% down to go (however more excited in the machinery aspects over the cars themselves)


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Is it even operational during the weekend? I will have to see if we can get a tour guide then if it is. Saturday wouldn't be a bad idea.


Here is a quote from the local paper:


> Workers are scheduled to begin receiving overtime hours every other Saturday starting after Feb. 1, and those additional days are expected to continue throughout the *next 40 weeks.*


Youngstown News, GM looks at adding February OT shifts

Hope they don't have many plans this summer!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Well im def going to keep an eye on when you guys are coming. I wasnt on cruzetalk last time u came but when u guys come through ill make sure to intorduce myself. im in trim by the huge windshield cells with the robots. Rig


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Right by the gym up front. Ill make sure to have rubberbands ready to shoot when u walk by hahaha. I would love to drive in with u but if its during dayturn 7 to 3 I cant.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Where were you guys staying in hotels at?

There are some near Streetsburo heading to Kent just before the turnpike all the way down to like Beachwood with restaurants and shopping somewhat. Depending on how fast you drive that's about an hour trip to Lordstown.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I work for Lincoln Electric. One of the things we make is the robotic welders. I wonder if our product is used in their plant. It was actually featured in one of the Iron Man movies. Lol. Hidden advertising. 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Due to circumstances beyond my control, I missed last year's tour even though I was registered, on the road and _en_ _route_ to Lordstown. Major bummer I'll tell you, but I'm not going to allow it to happen again this year.
*
Count me in.*


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Where were you guys staying in hotels at?
> 
> There are some near Streetsburo heading to Kent just before the turnpike all the way down to like Beachwood with restaurants and shopping somewhat. Depending on how fast you drive that's about an hour trip to Lordstown.


There is a Holiday Inn Express about 5 minutes west of the plant on the turn pike.
4185 Ohio 5, Newton Falls, OH ‎ (330) 872-6000


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Were there any age restriction on kids for the factory tour last year? Like APCruze, my son would love it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Were there any age restriction on kids for the factory tour last year? Like APCruze, my son would love it.


I will check on that. 

The hotel situation will be worked out once we get threads up for it. We have people from far out out of town that won't want to pay the big $$$ to stay at a holiday inn but some people were a bit concerned about the last place we stayed. All of this will be discussed as we move forward in dedicated threads. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I will probably not be attending it thus year I'm bummed but I have had a lot of stuff happen to my house and been slowly remodeling it. I will try tho.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I will probably not be attending it thus year I'm bummed but I have had a lot of stuff happen to my house and been slowly remodeling it. I will try tho.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


I'd like to see if you could make the same Mpgs as last time haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I will probably not be attending it thus year I'm bummed but I have had a lot of stuff happen to my house and been slowly remodeling it. I will try tho.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.


That's a bummer dude. I was looking forward to hanging out again. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Right by the gym up front. Ill make sure to have rubberbands ready to shoot when u walk by hahaha. I would love to drive in with u but if its during dayturn 7 to 3 I cant.


Well if it ends up being anything like last year, we'll have a spot reserved for parking where we angle parked in front of the building. Maybe if you talk to your boss and tell him about the group meet, he'll let you park your car in the group area in the morning so at least it's included in the pictures.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I will probably stay at a Marriott. My wife gets discounted rates there since she works at the accounting dept for a big travel agency. Can't beat $40 a night with free breakfast.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I will probably stay at a Marriott. My wife gets discounted rates there since she works at the accounting dept for a big travel agency. Can't beat $40 a night with free breakfast.


We are talking Lordstown, Ohio Kermie- it'll make your pad look like a first class resort!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I will probably stay at a Marriott. My wife gets discounted rates there since she works at the accounting dept for a big travel agency. Can't beat $40 a night with free breakfast.


Stop bragging or at least spread the love... we're talking $13.33 per night per person if you let me crash on the pull-out.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol I am not bragging. I am showing off my rates. waitwat

Sure i will let everyone in lordstown crash on the pull-out. Hopefully pad won't sink. 

Jon- It's Ohio but for me it's the second state i will ever visit in my life (besides all the ones i'd drive through). True story.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Guys if I can I will make it and hopefully get the same mpg as last time.

I'm down for a slumber party.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I'm down for a slumber party.


Oh my gawd you guys!

PILLOW FIGHT!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> I'd like to see if you could make the same Mpgs as last time haha
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


According to Google Maps, there's a Shell station 901 miles from my house on the way to Lordstown and to mis-qoute Sammy Hagar, "I can drive 55".


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Oh my gawd you guys!
> 
> PILLOW FIGHT!!!


You going to make it this time??
Haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> You going to make it this time?
> Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yessum. No Florida trip to coincide with it this year.

And instead of a rental, I'll even be bringing my own Cruze!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Were there any age restriction on kids for the factory tour last year? Like APCruze, my son would love it.


Yes there is it was 8 or 9 las the time I brought my daughter through. I can check or call 330 824 5000. thats security but can answer the age req for you.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> ...330 824 5000. thats security...


Funny, the Oshawa plant had a 5000 number also. Must be a GM thing.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Funny, the Oshawa plant had a 5000 number also. Must be a GM thing.


Sup 14020!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Well if it ends up being anything like last year, we'll have a spot reserved for parking where we angle parked in front of the building. Maybe if you talk to your boss and tell him about the group meet, he'll let you park your car in the group area in the morning so at least it's included in the pictures.


Yeah def will be able to do that


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't wait to get another one on my keychain!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Can't wait to get another one on my keychain!


I want a sticker!


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in this year!

Sent from my AMSOIL Lubricated GS4


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

P.s. I'm back from being away for a while! 

Sent from my AMSOIL Lubricated GS4


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Can't wait to get another one on my keychain!


these would be cool to have!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Count me in. Will likely have my wife and her service dog in tow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Count me in! I'd like to bring the wife and a few kiddos.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

T-shirts for this year's meet!


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Count me in! I definitely want to be there. I might even try to bring my boss! Haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> T-shirts for this year's meet!


I'm in the planning stages now! You on CruzeUniverse on fb ? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JCarlson said:


> I might even try to bring my boss!


Could that be a good thing? I suppose if it gets you out of work then...


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

should i make a list of all members interested ? or should i hold off?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well hello everyone, here is a preliminary list of people interested in going. Figured it will be eaier to collect the names then just 

1. Jvegas04 +1
2. 2013cruze
3. Xstaytruex
4. Smurfenstein (?)
5. H3LLON3ARTH (on the fense )
6. XtremeRevolution
7. Jblackburn
8. Trevor_geiger (?)
9. KOBALT
10. Merc6
11. NYcruze2012
12. Blk88verde
13. Obermd
14. Giantsfan10
15. Sunline Fan
16. Blue Angel (?)
17. McNeo
18. Chevycruze2014
19. Ikermit +1
20. Dylan313
21. XtremeAaron
22. Kfr291
23. APCruze 2.5 (kids)
24. UlyssesSG
25. Jandree22 (?)
26. Boosted___cruze
27. Tomko
28. Tlucas
29. JCarlson

I hope i got everyone, if i did not or i made an error, let me know. 

the symbols are simple. A "?" means i was not sure if you were a definte yes 
and a "+##" means you and additional people are interested.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So the list is at 34-35 at this point (including +1s).


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I am a definite yes! It'll be awesome!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I work weekends(able to schedule off in advance) and spend the end of the month in NJ. Depending on the month it's held, I can tell you if that weekend is cool or not. Worse case I can do Friday as I pass the plant headed to NJ. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

well hello everyone, here is a preliminary list of people interested in going. Figured it will be eaier to collect the names then just 

1. Jvegas04 +1
2. 2013cruze
3. Xstaytruex
4. Smurfenstein (?)
5. H3LLON3ARTH (on the fense )
6. XtremeRevolution
7. Jblackburn
8. Trevor_geiger
9. KOBALT
10. Merc6 (date dependent) 
11. NYcruze2012
12. Blk88verde
13. Obermd
14. Giantsfan10
15. Sunline Fan
16. Blue Angel (?)
17. McNeo
18. Chevycruze2014
19. Ikermit +1
20. Dylan313
21. XtremeAaron
22. Kfr291
23. APCruze 2.5 (kids)
24. UlyssesSG
25. Jandree22 (?)
26. Boosted___cruze
27. Tomko
28. Tlucas
29. JCarlson

I hope i got everyone, if i did not or i made an error, let me know. 

the symbols are simple. A "?" means i was not sure if you were a definte yes 
and a "+##" means you and additional people are interested.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm down as a definite myself. Wife and kid are up in the air.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well I must say we got a bigger list than we did last year pretty early on. 

Tom replied to my email and said he should have something wrapped up next week.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

1. Jvegas04 +1
2. 2013cruze
3. Xstaytruex
4. Smurfenstein (?)
5. H3LLON3ARTH (on the fense )
6. XtremeRevolution
7. Jblackburn
8. Trevor_geiger
9. KOBALT
10. Merc6 (date dependent) 
11. NYcruze2012
12. Blk88verde
13. Obermd
14. Giantsfan10
15. Sunline Fan
16. Blue Angel (?)
17. McNeo
18. Chevycruze2014
19. Ikermit +1
20. Dylan313
21. XtremeAaron
22. Kfr291
23. APCruze 2.5 (kids)
24. UlyssesSG
25. Jandree22 (?)
26. Boosted___cruze
27. Tomko
28. Tlucas
29. JCarlson
30. EcoDave


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What date(s) are we looking at for this year? I just recieved our vacation request sheet from work, so now would be the perfect time to put in for the tour! I really hope to attend this year!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As long as my son doesn't have soccer that weekend, I will try to make it.
1. Jvegas04 +1
2. 2013cruze
3. Xstaytruex
4. Smurfenstein (?)
5. H3LLON3ARTH (on the fense )
6. XtremeRevolution
7. Jblackburn
8. Trevor_geiger
9. KOBALT
10. Merc6 (date dependent) 
11. NYcruze2012
12. Blk88verde
13. Obermd
14. Giantsfan10
15. Sunline Fan
16. Blue Angel (?)
17. McNeo
18. Chevycruze2014
19. Ikermit +1
20. Dylan313
21. XtremeAaron
22. Kfr291
23. APCruze 2.5 (kids)
24. UlyssesSG
25. Jandree22 (?)
26. Boosted___cruze
27. Tomko
28. Tlucas
29. JCarlson
30. EcoDave 
31. Patman


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

well hello everyone, here is a preliminary list of people interested in going. Figured it will be eaier to collect the names then just 

1. Jvegas04 +1
2. 2013cruze
3. Xstaytruex
4. Smurfenstein (?)
5. H3LLON3ARTH (on the fense )
6. XtremeRevolution
7. Jblackburn
8. Trevor_geiger
9. KOBALT
10. Merc6 (date dependent) 
11. NYcruze2012
12. Blk88verde
13. Obermd
14. Giantsfan10
15. Sunline Fan
16. Blue Angel (?)
17. McNeo
18. Chevycruze2014
19. Ikermit +1
20. Dylan313
21. XtremeAaron
22. Kfr291
23. APCruze 2.5 (kids)
24. UlyssesSG
25. Jandree22 (?)
26. Boosted___cruze
27. Tomko
28. Tlucas
29. JCarlson
30. EcoDave 
31. Patman
32. jandree22


I hope i got everyone, if i did not or i made an error, let me know. 

the symbols are simple. A "?" means i was not sure if you were a definte yes 
and a "+##" means you and additional people are interested.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I may have 1 or 2 extras (adults) with me.

Also, I won't be able to make the cruise (nor will my extras) unless it's after the end of March.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Guys this really isn't the thread to take a roll call. That thread will come once we get a date. I don't want to go back over the entire list and message everyone asking if the date we chose will work. I will create a thread where we will get a tally of everyone that will join once the date is chosen.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I will create a thread ... once the date is chosen.





McNeo said:


> Also, I won't be able to make the cruise (nor will my extras) unless it's after the end of March.


*cough* :wub:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What everyone needs to remember is that we are not the ones setting the date. The date will be set by the management at Lordstown.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> So the list is at 34-35 at this point (including +1s).


Will we have to add in for each of your three tribbles?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Will we have to add in for each of your three tribbles?


I'm leaving my nine pound tribble at home. He doesn't like car rides.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Super stoked for this. I'll be there for sure. Only about 45 minutes from me. I offered another member from out of state the option to stay at my house to avoid hotel costs. Yayyy cruze folks! 



Sent from my Note 3


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Could that be a good thing? I suppose if it gets you out of work then...


Yeah. It would make it easier if we have to leave on Friday and he is a car guy. He has his everyday pickup truck but also has a 1999 BMW Z3 roadster coupe. Gorgeous car. 

Also if he comes there is a possibility of it becoming a business expense and costing me less to come haha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Might be interested depending on the date as well.
Then I will have to see if I can squeeze in the 12 mile drive......
Took some family members on the open house tour they had a couple years ago.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

Almost 5 hours from me but willing depending on the date. As long as I got 2-3 weeks notice, I can swing it. Parents live just north of Columbus, so I'll overnight there the night before and finish the drive in the morning.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please continue this discussion in the official thread for the meet:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...d-annual-cruzetalk-lordstown-meet-2014-a.html

A list of planned participants will be maintained in that thread.


----------

